# heating an existing gold fish aquarium



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

how fast should I increase the temperature?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Why would you raise the temperature of a goldfish tank?


----------



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

I want to introduce different varieties of fish to that aquarium


----------



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

ksimdjembe said:


> Why would you raise the temperature of a goldfish tank?


I want to introduce different varieties to this aquarium


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Goldfish don't generally do as well at higher temperatures over long periods of time.
Can you do it? Yes. 
How fast to raise the temps? I would think as slowly as you would be happy doing, the longer the better.
Will there be a chance that your goldfish would be prone to other issues later? Yes.


----------



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

ksimdjembe said:


> Goldfish don't generally do as well at higher temperatures over long periods of time.
> Can you do it? Yes.
> How fast to raise the temps? I would think as slowly as you would be happy doing, the longer the better.
> Will there be a chance that your goldfish would be prone to other issues later? Yes.


ok thank you,
maybe I will try different varieties of gold fish


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

What is the temperature of the goldfish tank now? If the room is 70 F at the lowest most livebearers and many tetras and cory catfish will do just fine in unheated tanks.


----------



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

the temperature is 68


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

That is a few degrees too cool. Putit to 72. The most it will do to the goldfish is trigger them to spawn. Most goldfish varieties can stand temperatures from just above freezing to 90 degrees. I have kept goldfish for about 70 years.


----------



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

ok, thanks


----------



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

ok, thanks


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Bwhiskered, can you comment as to the best range of temperature for goldfish?
I was lead to believe by another keeper that ornamental varieties are more susceptible to disease or disorders and potentially a higher metabolism (and as a result a shorter lifespan). Does it vary by type of goldfish?



Bwhiskered said:


> That is a few degrees too cool. Putit to 72. The most it will do to the goldfish is trigger them to spawn. Most goldfish varieties can stand temperatures from just above freezing to 90 degrees. I have kept goldfish for about 70 years.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The average room temperature in the low 70's is fine. Like I said before they can well adapt to higher temperatures in the summer months.


----------

